# Webmin möchte nicht mehr starten ...

## kanal108

Also .. bis jetzt lief immer Webmin 1.500. Hab heute dann mal die neue Version von Webmin 1.510 'installiert', wobei danach Webmin nicht mehr wirklich startbar war. Als Ausgabe bekomm ich nun immer:

```
# /etc/init.d/webmin start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting Webmin ...

Pre-loaded WebminCore

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl'   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: webmin failed to start

```

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen das wieder zum laufen zu bringen?

----------

## schachti

Irgendwas hilfreiches im Syslog?

----------

## kanal108

ich bin noch nicht so involviert in Gentoo Linux ... benutze 'syslog-ng' den Standard Syslog ... wo finde ich da das entsprechende File?

EDIT: gerade gefunden .. moment

gefunden in der /var/log/webmin/miniserv.error

```

[15/Mar/2010:18:37:03 +0100] Continuing without the Authen::PAM perl module

[15/Mar/2010:18:37:19 +0100] miniserv.pl started

[15/Mar/2010:18:37:19 +0100] Perl module Authen::PAM needed for PAM is not installed : Can't locate Authen/PAM.pm in @INC (@INC conta$

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 5) line 1.

[15/Mar/2010:18:37:19 +0100] Continuing without the Authen::PAM perl module

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /etc/webmin-1.510/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /etc/webmin-1.510/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use

Could not listen on any ports at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 456.

```

ich hoffe damit kann man was anfangen ...

EDIT: hab gerade nochmal 'Perl module Authen::PAM' emerged .. wobei eix vorher schon gesagt hat das es installiert ist ... noch leider keine Ändernung ...

EDIT2: interessanterweiße ist es so, dass beim Neustarten vom Rechner Webmin korrekt ohne diesen Fehler gestartet wird. ...

----------

## Evildad

```
Could not listen on any ports at /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl line 456.

Failed to bind to port 10000 : Address already in use 
```

Kann es sein, dass Webmin noch gelaufen ist als Du es versucht hast zu starten?

Oder einfacher gefragt: Wann genau tritt denn der Fehler auf?

----------

## kanal108

An sich restarte ich eigentlich nur Webmin, d.h. mit 

```
# /etc/init.d/webmin restart
```

was ja an sich erstmal webmin stoppen sollte und danach wieder starten.

Das tut eigentlich auch soweit, wobei er so wie ich das sehe, beim stoppen von Webmin den Port 10000 nicht freigibt und beim starten dann mäckert, dass dieser schon verwendet wird ...

----------

## schachti

Du kannst ja mal mit ps schauen, ob der Prozess tatsächlich noch läuft, und ihn dann mit kill beenden.

----------

## kanal108

ah sehr gute Idee .. warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen .... arrr 

werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

EDIT: ... das versteh ich jetzt gar nicht ... habe an sich nichts mehr seit gestern abend dran gemacht ... und jetzt tut der Befehl

```
 # /etc/init.d/webmin restart

 * Stopping Webmin ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting Webmin ...

Pre-loaded WebminCore 
```

direkt das was er soll .... manchmal finde ich gentoo komisch   :Shocked: 

EDIT: liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich noch nicht per Browser Webmin von einem anderen Rechner aus aufgemacht habe? D.h. der Port deshalb in diesem Moment nicht benutzt wird und gentoo Webmin somit sauber schließen und wieder öffnen kann?

----------

